# Stu Nicholls fixed Layout 1 - Doctype & Header - XHTML vs. HTML



## versuch13 (23. April 2005)

Hi,

   also, ich habe eine Frage zu diesem Dokument .

 Bisher habe ich mich nur wenig mit Doctypes usw beschäftigt. XHTML bisher auch nicht wirklich genutzt, grade so Grundkenntnisse, auf was man so achten muss, was es für einen Sinn hat XHTML zu nutzen ist mir allerdings fremd.
   Daher jetzt auch das Problem, in der oben verlinkten Datei hat man diese Angaben:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
  <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN"
  	"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
  <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" >
  <head>
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="application/xhtml+xml; charset=UTF-8" />
```
 
   So funktioniert es bei mir mit Firefox, Mozilla, Netscape, Opera und auch im MS InternetExplorer.

   Da ich wie erwähnt allerdings kein XHTML nutze, dachte ich mir brauche ich diese Angaben auch nicht und nehme:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
  <html>
  <head>
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
```
 
   wie immer diese.

   Ja, und hier macht der IE dann nicht mehr mit.

   Also, wie man im IE bemerkt, wird nun der mittlere Bereich nicht mehr so dargestellt wie er sollte.

 Ja, nun zu meiner Frage, muss ich also die XHTML Angaben doch nutzen? Warum, so wie ich das sehe werden die borders mit 50px und 250px im IE nicht dargestellt? 
 Ich denke mir ja Stu Nicholls wird schon wissen was er macht, nur wüßte ich gerne weshalb es nur mit diesen Angaben im IE funktioniert?

 Es hat ja eigentlich keine Auswirkungen auf die Seite, die XHTML Grundlagen sind mir bekannt, Schreibweise (kleinschreiben, Tags richtig schließen usw. mache ich sowieso).

 Vielleicht noch ergänzend, wäre ich ganz froh über ein paar Links zu guten XHTML Einführungen, aber auch einfach nur wirklich informativen Seiten zu den Vorteilen und Nutzen.

   Ja, hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. Danke schonmal.

   greetz


----------



## son gohan (23. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich glaub ich kenne das Problem mit diesen Vorlagen von Stu. Er benutzt XHTML mit XML-Deklaration. Die XML-Deklaration schaltet den IE in die Quiksmode und das Design verändert sich dadurch. Da du aber in deiner Nachgebauten Seite keine XML-Deklaration mehr hast schaltet der IE wieder in Standardmodus.

Lösungsvorschlag: Bau ein Kommentar in die erste Zeile vor deinem Doctype ein, dann müsste der IE in Quiksmode schalten und das Design wieder stimmen in allen Browsern!


Zu XHTML: Wenn du keine XML spezifischen Sprachen in dein Dokument einbauen willst und die Seite auch nur als HTML anbitest, weil z.B. der IE sowieso kein XHTML unterstützt, dann kannst du dir die Arbeit sparen. Den richtige Vorteile hast du eigentlich keine von XHTML wenn du es als normales HTML anzeigen tust und keine XML Sprachen mit einbauen kannst. Aber über den Sinn und so weiter kann man sich hier sehr gut informiere: http://jendryschik.de/wsdev/einfuehrung/


Viele machen ihre Seiten in letzter Zeit mit XHTML, weil Sie es sich aneignen wollen wie, ich selber auch, in XHTML zu schreiben, das Design des Quelltextes sieht daurch sauberer aus usw...

Eine auch sehr schöne Zusammenfassung von tutorials.de zum Thema XHTML gibts hier: 
http://home.arcor.de/terrikay/tutorials/xhtml.html

Weitere Infos zu XHTML hier: 
Wikipedia: Extensible Hypertext Markup Language 
Jens Meiert: Wissenswertes über XHTML 
Ian Hickson: Sending XHTML as text/html Considered Harmful 
Anne van Kesteren: MIME types matter; DOCTYPEs don't 
Masayasu Ishikawa: XHTML media type test


und natürlich noch hier:

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/xhtml/unterschiede.htm

gruß
feh


----------



## versuch13 (24. April 2005)

Danke Feh. Das mit dem Kommentar hat funktioniert. Und vielen Dank für die Links, einige kenn ich schon. Die Infos in Selfhtml habe ich natürlich schon gelesen, aber das reichte mir irgendwie nicht. Den Rest werde ich mir dann mal ansehen.
 Also, vielen Dank nochmal.

 gruß


----------

